# my process of learning pendulum cast video



## NewbieSurfcaster (May 21, 2011)

http://youtu.be/ooismAXovdk


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Be very carefull as it looks like you are practicing in a very public place.


----------



## NewbieSurfcaster (May 21, 2011)

Yep i always check before my cast. i have a longer version which i waited for afew mins cause there's people passed by. thank you of your concern. Do comment about my cast. i will take all advice.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Newbie,

Great to see you practicing, just be careful.

A few bits of advice.

Work on a good solid foundation. As soon as you hit the rod you come up on your toes and begin pacing forward. When you transfer the weight from right to left leg, "push back" with the left to stop your forward momentum. This does two things, it keeps your feet planted and in a powerful stance plus it gives you a solid base to PULL the rod. You cannot effectively pull if you are falling forward.

Left arm. 90+% of all fishermen don't use their left. Your left is collapsing way early. Stick it out on the turn and leave it out until you can see your left hand in front of your face/forehead (lined up with target) and then PULL. 

Tommy


----------



## NewbieSurfcaster (May 21, 2011)

Tommy said:


> Newbie,
> 
> 
> Great to see you practicing, just be careful.
> ...


ok noted. thank you so much of the advise. i will try it this Sunday. as im very short that's why im scare that when i does a cast and my sink will hit the ground. im always trying to keep my sinker high when im turning for my cast. btw im always get nerves during all my cast. I just started learning pendulum cast. so all comments and advise is great for me. thanks alot! cheers!!


----------

